# ticking engine



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

okay, so i went to leave this afternoon, started my car everything was fine and when i went to get out to get my iPod from my house i came back and my engine was ticking. I don't know what the problem is, i would understand a ticking if I was running a turbo with 87 octane gas, but im not.
My question obviously is, why is it ticking and what's causing it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ticking? while it was running?


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

yea, while it's running.
im using 91 octane, so its a cleaner gas, dont understand why it ticks >.>


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

The octane doesn't mean it's cleaner, it means it's burning slower. Is the sound coming from the injectors, maybe? Nissan uses noisy injectors.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

i dont think it's the injectors, i mean it could be, i only notice it when it's idling. like i could take a video of it n put it on youtube n post it up on here.
i like my little B13 chassied 89 Sentra lol. boneee stock n sounds super clean  other than the ticking...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

take a short broom stick and place one end on the injector cap and the other against your ear. you should be able to tell straight away if its the injectors or not.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Alright, ill do that as soon as I can n get back to you


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

that works for every area of the engine btw - alternator housing, water pump housing, distributor - you name it, if it has internals, you can listen to them with your makeshift stethoscope.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

I usually use like a spare vacuum hose lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

that would work too. i actually use a long screwdriver. the plastic handle transfers the noise well.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

check your oil level, if oil level is low engine will tick. also what kind of oil filter are you using and what weight oil? I used a Napa Gold oil filter once and it was ticking like crazy, swapped it out for a Nissan filter (or Purolator pure one that I use now and no more ticking)


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

it happened like..... maybe 3 months after i changed my oil. my oil levels fine, im pretty sure. 
im thinking i have to adjust my valves.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wait - is it ticking near the belts, on top of the engine in the valve cover at all?


----------

